# Are You Ready For Some Football?



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I Am! And I hope the Saints HAMMER the Vikings tonight!:smile:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I am ready for some football. I like NFL, but I really get into college ball. I don't like winter, but I sure like football. ha ha

DFrost


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

These are great times right now. Football is back! We will see how Farve can move on that ankle.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Mario Fernandez said:


> These are great times right now. Football is back! We will see how Farve can move on that ankle.


that ankle was to keep him safe, when it didn't matter.. now it is time to play...
my gf says..one of those big azz lineman on the Saints is gonna take him out...at least that is her hope...she is a chicago bears fan..


----------



## Jenna Lea (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm with David, I like NFL but I LOVE College Ball.


ROLLLLLLLLL TIDE ROLLLLLLLL!!!!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I Am! And I hope the Saints HAMMER the Vikings tonight!:smile:


**** sakes man:-x


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I Am! And I hope the Saints HAMMER the Vikings tonight!:smile:


you should hook up with my girlfriend. she wants the saints to "hammer" Brett in his butthole, and send him crying home to his mamma, like the "little sally bitch that he is"
(spoken like a true BEARS fan)


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jenna Lea said:


> I'm with David, I like NFL but I LOVE College Ball.
> 
> 
> ROLLLLLLLLL TIDE ROLLLLLLLL!!!!


Is 'Bama still in Division one????????? ha ha ha ha

DFrost


----------



## Jenna Lea (Jul 25, 2010)

We might have to be in our own division since we keep winning all those National CH trophies, in the interest of fairness and all.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> you should hook up with my girlfriend. she wants the saints to "hammer" Brett in his butthole, and send him crying home to his mamma, like the "little sally bitch that he is"
> (spoken like a true BEARS fan)


What sorts of a girl you got, that some terrible shit she's spewing he took a beating of a life time now she wants his butthole hammered and made to cry. 
You best keep your head down bro


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Go Rams!  :-# 8-[ 8-[ ](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

GO Indianapolis..!!! (although I KNOW you will choke in the playoffs)


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> .she is a chicago bears fan..


 :x



Mike Scheiber said:


> **** sakes man:-x


 :x



Joby Becker said:


> you should hook up with my girlfriend. she wants the saints to "hammer" Brett in his butthole, and send him crying home to his mamma, like the "little sally bitch that he is"
> (spoken like a true BEARS fan)


 =D>

GO PACK GO :grin:
I'm from WI., die hard Packers fan, & my fantasy football team auto drafted the teams & gave me Bret Favre :x


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

jeremy anderson said:


> :x
> 
> :x
> 
> ...


I'd trade ya if I could..I'd love to have favre..or peyton...


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> I'd trade ya if I could..I'd love to have favre..or peyton...


I was 8th pick, 7th pick got Aaron Rodgers :x 
I have Eli as my back up :-(


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

play favre until the playoffs, when he chokes..to the finality,,this season...


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> play favre until the playoffs, when he chokes..to the finality,,this season...


its hard routing for him to do good. 
thinking of dropping him & grabing alex smith just so i don't get an ulcer #-o


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Go giants!


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Love both Pro and College
Go SEMINOLES !!!!!!!!!!!
Go GIANTS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

UGLY game last night but at least the Saints got the win. Two blown field goals was very weird.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'll admit I'm a Browns fan. I've been both an Indian and Browns fan as long as I can remember. Talk about long suffering. When I first started following sports though, there were only 8 American and 8 National League teams in baseball. There were only a handful of football teams as well. The Indians haven't disappointed me this year, they are in their normal haunt for the end of the season ----- the cellar. It's yet to be seen what the Brownies will do, but the prognosis isn't all that good.

DFrost


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

David I think the browns will make progress. Holgrem has a nice eye for talent.


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Been a bears fan all my life, I support the panthers coz their the home team. Im just glad we got rid of Jake del homie haha. Far as the bears, if Cutler can control the gun we might do something.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

I am 49ers fan, been a long time since the 49ers had a winning season. I hate Alex Smith ...still curse Mike Nolan for taking Alex smith rather than a local kid that played his college in the Bay Area. You may of heard of him Aaron Rodgers... 

Martz offense can put up some #, but the QBs take a pounding...hope Martz protects cutler


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> UGLY game last night but at least the Saints got the win. Two blown field goals was very weird.


Each blown field goal put a nice chunk of change in my pocket :grin:


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Mario Fernandez said:


> I am 49ers fan, been a long time since the 49ers had a winning season. I hate Alex Smith ...still curse Mike Nolan for taking Alex smith rather than a local kid that played his college in the Bay Area. You may of heard of him Aaron Rodgers...


Hmmmm . . . Names sounds kind of familiar. :-\"

To be fair, I doubt anybody could have predicted how good Alex Smith isn't compared to how incredible Aaron Rodgers seems to be turning out. On the other hand, I am SOOOOOOO glad the Packers drafted him and that he ended up being mature and seems a pretty cool guy who is a great player & leader.

That sure ended up being a totally blown pick by the 49ers though, no way to sugar coat that one. It's not Ryan Leaf bad, but they really talked Alex Smith up as being smarter, more mature, better arm, higher ceiling, and as if he was better than Rodgers in every possible way. I can't really say he's lived up to the hype thus far.

-Cheers


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

I hope so, cutler gets cocky sometimes but I like him. It was hard not to like the 49ers in the Montana days with Craig, Rice, Taylor, Ronnie Lott. Kinda like the bears mid 80s with W Payton, Jim the Man, fridge, Dent, Hampton, and of course the bear himself coach Ditka


----------

